# Used Mazzer Super Jolly



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Hi guys, only posted once here before but I've been lurking for a while. I rushed in and bought a cheap DeLonghi espresso machine but I've been bitten by the bug and am now looking for a good grinder which will do me forever (hopefully).

I've came across a used Mazzer Super Jolly Automatic in some local adds and I'm just looking for some tips on what to look out for with a used grinder. Would the Automatic be practical for home use? If I put in just enough beans to do one espresso will the grinder stop once the hopper is empty? The guy was looking £350 for it which I think is very unrealistic, so I offered him £180 for it. He wanted to let the advert run for a while longer to see if he gets any other offers so he said he would ring me back towards the end of the week to arrange a deal unless someone buys it at asking price. I'm prepared to go up a little to about £200 if needs be, do you think this would be a good enough deal? If I do go to look at it is there anything I need to look out for other than just seeing it running? The guy said that it is in perfect cosmetic condition and that it runs perfect as well. Fingers crossed that I'll get it. Thanks for the help, Phil


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

If I could get my hands on a Super Jolly for £180, I would be skipping down the street. They seem to go for around £200/£300 mark. However, RisingPower is the one to ask where eBay is concerned. Good luck and let us all know how you get on.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Depending on the condition, £180 would be a bargain, £250 is also a tad on the low side but £300 would be about right


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Things to look out for would be any signs of cosmetic damage, whether there's any noise when it spins up and spins down, a quick feel of the burrs might be worth it but I don't think it'd be worth bothering as they don't cost much to replace, checking to see how stiff the adjustment collar is and whether it comes with the little knob which screws in to make it easier to turn. I guess the return of the doser is worth checking also. I'd find it very unlikely it was damaged unless it has been put through some serious pressure as mazzers are built like absolute tanks.

Auto for home use, I'd just dose for an espresso, turn it to I then let it run until it's finished grinding. The auto being that either in auto mode a flap switches it off when the doser is full, or you run it in the on position. Timer I really didn't see much point in, but some people like it.

£200 is about right for a used mazzer sj.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Also a few to keep an eye on:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Coffee-grinder-MAZZER-excellent-condition-/140424144223?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item20b1ee655f

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mazzer-Luigi-SRL-SUPPER-JOLLY-TIMER-Coffee-Grinder-/270603361952?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item3f01379ea0


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

One last month which went for £127

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mazzer-Luigi-Super-Jolly-Coffee-Grinder-/300439000277?cmd=ViewItem&pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item45f38f54d5


----------



## mimiboo (May 21, 2010)

Thanks rising power, I'm looking to get a super jolly soon as well. Your advice is much appreciated!









MB


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Be aware that ppl on ebay do not always tell the whole truth about the amount of use/ware a machine has had. I would prefer to get a lesser machine which is spanking new myself.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

FurryCup said:


> Be aware that ppl on ebay do not always tell the whole truth about the amount of use/ware a machine has had. I would prefer to get a lesser machine which is spanking new myself.


It really couldn't matter less with a mazzer. If it was something like a rancilio rocky I'd think twice as they're mostly plastic, but mazzers are built for commercial environments and to be absolutely hammered. If you got a rocky new you'd only be fooling yourself to think you got as good value as a used mazzer super jolly.

Seriously, try one out, see just how well built and heavy they are. The only thing you'd need to change would be burrs which cost very little indeed.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Sorry we can agree to disagree on this one. I know Mazzers are well built. I was thinking of a Vario or a Eureka for £250 - £300 the difference in grind quality would be undetectable by most if it's there at all and as I said I like shiny new not scratchy and scuffy. One tip is to download the picture from eBay. You can then zoom in much more closely than you can on their site.


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Well I got the Mazzer today for £200 delivered to my door! =P Also got a good knock drawer thrown in and a portafilter of a Ranchilio commercial machine, which I have no use for but it was free lol. The grinder is in as close to perfect condition as a second hand one could be, just needs a good cleaning. I'm very pleased with my purchase considering there is a used one on Ebay ATM with bidding on £200 + £20pp and two days left to go. Mines also the auto version which doesn't make any difference for home use but makes it feel like a better deal as it was much more expensive new than a timer model. Just need to get it dialed in now!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Well done, you have got a forever grinder there.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Franzpan said:


> Well I got the Mazzer today for £200 delivered to my door! =P Also got a good knock drawer thrown in and a portafilter of a Ranchilio commercial machine, which I have no use for but it was free lol. The grinder is in as close to perfect condition as a second hand one could be, just needs a good cleaning. I'm very pleased with my purchase considering there is a used one on Ebay ATM with bidding on £200 + £20pp and two days left to go. Mines also the auto version which doesn't make any difference for home use but makes it feel like a better deal as it was much more expensive new than a timer model. Just need to get it dialed in now!


Excellent, enjoy using it!


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Guys, are there any guides on stripping these down and cleaning them? Wouldnt mind giving it a good going over before I dial it in.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

The easiest thing you can do is turn the grinder wheel thing coarser (towards 9 if memory serves) and it will eventually come off. Underneath are 3 springs, put them in a safe place, you need them!

Then you can take the burrs off and clean all around. Flip it upside down and give it a good shake too. Then put it all together again. Jobs a good un.

I have to do these every so often at work, our mini and one SJ is due, so if you want some pics (some time later in the week) let me know







It's not terribly difficult, just make sure you don't loose the springs!


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

There's a really thorough - and quite entertaining - stripdown guide with many, many photos here: http://www.monkeyfaq.com/mazzer/index.html


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

There is one little bit of info I found helpful when reassembling the mazzers, put a steel based tamper in the throat and push down whilst turning the collar, holds the springs down whilst you turn the collar.

One other thing to bear in mind when reassembling it, turn it until you feel it will go no tighter, then turn it back a fair bit so as to be sure the burrs aren't locking together when you start it again.


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys, got the burrs out and all cleaned, took the doser off as well and cleaned it up. I think I'm going to remove the Automatic switch of part as the sensor sits right above the dosing chute which means i cant get in with a brush to sweep it out after I grind. Would love to respray it as well as there is one little mark on it which I'm not happy about but i don't know if I could be bothered doing it tbh.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

A respray would be cool! Let us know if you decide/ how you get on!

Looking through the guide above, when did mazzer start doing 4 springs instead of 3? (random, I know







)


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

Is it because it is a Mazzer Major? I dont know much about them tbh.

Ive just ran into problems with mine, I took RisingPower's advice and set the burrs away from the fine setting, turned it on, coffee was coming out too coarse so I wound it round a bit finer and it made a screeching noise as if the burrs were hitting. Now it wont spit the coffe out of the burrs =( Have I wrecked it? Ill have another go at it in the morning and see. Is putting the burrs back in just as simple as screwing them into thier holders, then setting the top holder on, and screwing the adjuster back on? cause thats all I did =S


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

Sometimes you can wind it a little fine to quickly, wind it coarser a bit and then slowly bring it round finer, grinding as you go.


----------



## Franzpan (May 11, 2010)

So is it normal for the burrs to be able to hit? I thought maybe there would be some feature to stop them from going too fine, and that i had installed them incorrectly Thanks.


----------



## DavidS (Apr 8, 2010)

I doubt the burrs actually hit. But as you get finer, you'll need to grind a bit as you go, otherwise I think the beans can actually jam it. At least, thats what seems to happen when I clean them at work :S (the burrs definitely don't hit, because I know which number the collar needs to go to)


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, the burrs can hit, and that screeching sound is something you shouldn't get near. When you feel the collar won't rotate any more, that's your zero position. If it starts to lightly screech, the burrs are touching (probably not quite at the zero position) and you should back off. However, you should never turn it on in the zero position.

There is a little screw on some mazzers which prevents you from going past a certain grind level, but I wouldn't count on it being there.

I suggest you have a read of this:

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/mazzer-mini-component-photos-t3577.html

I'd also be checking you haven't cross threaded it putting it back on.


----------

